# [Essentials] Genesis, Mega Drive



## Bitbyte (Aug 26, 2006)

Post the essential or your most favourite Genesis games in this topic. I'll edit my first post with new games. If there's a game that lots of people don't like, it'll get removed from this post.

Aladdin
Alex Kidd
Alien 3
Alien Soldier
Alien Storm
Alisia Dragoon
Art of Fighting
Bare Knuckle 3 
Battle Mania 2 - TS Vintage
Battletoads and Double Dragon
Beyond Oasis
Biohazard Battle
Blackthorne 32X
Bonanza Bros.
Bubsy II
Bubsy
Buck Rogers : Countdown To Doomsday
Cannon Fodder
Castlevania - Bloodlines
Columns III - Revenge of Columns
Comix Zone
Contra - Hard Corps
Cool Spot
Cosmic Spacehead
Crusader of Centy
Cyborg Justice
Decap Attack
Desert Strike
Double Dragon 2
Double Dragon 3 - The Arcade Game
Double Dragon
Dr. Robotniks Mean Bean Machine
Dune - The Battle for Arrakis
Dynamite Headdy
Earthworm Jim 2
Earthworm Jim
ECCO - The Tides of Time
ECCO
ESwat
Eternal Champions
Fatal Fury 2
Fatal Fury
Fatal Labyrinth
Final Zone
Flashback - The Quest for Identity
Forgotten Worlds
General Chaos
Ghouls 'N Ghosts
Golden Axe II
Golden Axe III
Golden Axe
Greatest Heavyweights of the Ring
Gunstar Heroes
Gynoug
Hard Drivin'
Herzog Zwei 
James Pond 2 - Codename RoboCod
James Pond 3 - Operation Starfish
James Pond
Jerry Glanville's Pigskin Footbrawl
Jungle Strike
Kid Chameleon
King of Fighters '98, The
Landstalker - The Treasures of King Nole
Lemmings 2 - The Tribes
Lemmings
Lethal Enforcers
Lotus 2 RECS
Mega Bomberman
Mega Man: The Wily Wars
Mickey Mouse - Castle of Illusion
Mickey Mouse - World of Illusion
Michael Jackson's Moonwalker
Midnight Resistance
Misadventures of Flink, The
Monopoly
Monster World IV
Mortal Kombat 3
Mortal Kombat II
Mortal Kombat
Muhammad Ali Heavyweight Boxing
Mutant League Football
Mutant League Hockey
NBA Jam
Ninja Gaiden
Out of this World
Outrun
Outrun 2019
Phantasy Star IV - The End of the Millenium
Phantasy Star II
Phantasy Star III - Generations of Doom
Pirates! Gold
Pit Fighter
Powermonger
Prince of Persia
Pulseman
Puyo Puyo 2
Quackshot
Ranger-X
Revenge of Shinobi
Ristar
Road Rash 3
Road Rash II
Road Rash
Robocop vs The Terminator
Rock n' Roll Racing
Rocket Knight Adventures
Rolling Thunder 2
Romance of the Three Kingdoms II
Romance of the Three Kingdoms III
Romance of the Three Kingdoms IV 32X
Romance of the Three Kingdoms Part 5
Samurai Shodown
Sega Arcade Classics
Shadow Dancer
Shadow Run
Shadow Squadron 32X
Shining Force II
Shining Force
Shinobi 3 - Return of the Ninja Master
Side Pocket
Smash TV
Soliel
Sonic and Knuckles
Sonic Compilation
Sonic The Hedgehog 2
Sonic The Hedgehog 3
Sonic The Hedgehog
Speedball 2
Spider-Man and Venom - Maximum Carnage
Splatterhouse 2
Splatterhouse 3
Sparkster
Steel Empire, The
Street Fighter II Special Champion Edition
Streets of Rage 2
Streets of Rage 3
Streets of Rage
Strider
Super Street Fighter II - The New Challengers
Sword of Vermilion
T2: The Arcade Game
TaleSpin
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: The Hyperstone Heist
Theme Park
Thunder Force III
Thunder Force IV 
Tiny Toon Adventures: Buster's Hidden Treasure
Toejam & Earl
Trouble Shooter
Twinkle Tale
Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3
Urban Strike
Valis III
Vectorman 2
Vectorman
Weaponlord
Wings of Wor
Wiz 'N' Liz
World Series Baseball
X-Men 2 - Clone Wars
X-Men
Yuyu Hakusho
Zombies Ate My Neighbors


----------



## KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMi (Aug 26, 2006)

Ecco the Dolphin!


----------



## SpaceJump (Aug 28, 2006)

Flink, Soleil & Shining in the Darkness.


----------



## NetShira (Oct 29, 2006)

My very favorite was Warsong.. then perhaps second best was Phantasy star series (but I'm an RPG Nut)


----------



## neojei (Jan 14, 2007)

Alex the Kid!


----------



## morcar (Jan 19, 2007)

Decap Attack
Herzog Zwei


----------



## czechoslovakian7 (Jan 19, 2007)

Gargoyles!! I'm a huge fan of the Disney animated show, Gargoyles..I guess if you're not really a fan, then you probably won't appreciate it as much.


----------



## spas (Jan 21, 2007)

STOP JUST STOP

Zero Wing

The absolute hardcore gaming of zero wing!


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 21, 2007)

*ToeJam & Earl 2: Panic on Funkotron*


----------



## ajjav924 (Feb 1, 2007)

I agree with you on the phantasy stars. I would always play them in class on my gba. I was a senior in high school and they called me "game boy".


----------



## Caoimhin (Mar 18, 2007)

And where is Chakan: The Forever Man?


----------



## Flozem (Mar 18, 2007)

Don't forget the greatest platformer ever: Turrican


----------



## Codemasterflex (Apr 17, 2007)

Unlisted games:

The "Strike" series: 
Desert Strike: Return to the Gulf
Jungle Strike
Urban Strike

Mega Turrican / Turrican 3 (better than Turrican IMO)
Taz-Mania (for a licensed game, it was surprisingly good, probably because it was just like Sonic and made by Sega)
Yu Yu Hakusho Makyoutoissen (awesome fighting game by Treasure in line with Bleach DS - also made by Treasure)

All the others I like are listed.


----------



## spokenrope (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(ajjav924 @ Feb 1 2007 said:


> I agree with you on the phantasy stars. I would always play them in class on my gba. I was a senior in high school and they called me "game boy".



Who needs sex, right?


----------



## thomaspajamas (Apr 17, 2007)

Kid Chameleon 
Landstalker
Toe Jam and Earl
Sonic Series

Best games ever.



and Altered Beast just because of the voice effects
"RISE FROM YOUR GRAVE"
"POWER UP"
and of course, the death scream
"AHHHH"


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 17, 2007)

Desert & Jungle Strike (never liked Urban)
Biohazard Battle
Theme Park (Not the best version but its the best game of its kinds on MD/Gen)
Herzog Zwei just has to be included, its just amazing.

32X:
Virtua Fighter
Virtua Racing
Star Wars Arcade
Kolibri
Space Harrier
After Burner COmplete

How about Sega CD? If so then:
Snatcher (I pray that this comes to DS)
Sonic CD
Terminator 
Robo Aleste 
Final Fight CD
Eternal Champions: Challenge From The Dark Side

I'd like to add that Altered Beast is a horrible horrible game, good sound but thats it! Its mindless, repetetive and a waste of time. Most overrated game in my opinion, no idea why how anyone could like it but then life will be dull if everyone agreed with me.


----------



## jimmy j (May 15, 2007)

Gynoug

*edit* I seem to recall Alien 3 being particularly good on the megadrive. The snes version was shite


----------



## iza (May 21, 2007)

anyone play the viking game where you had to have the 6 button controller, and it was only possible with 2 people? i cant remember the name. but it was awesome....


----------



## avant1277 (Jun 17, 2007)

Rolling Thunder 2 - one of my favourite games ever.  Great style from the outset with the super cool intro.  Excellent run and gun gameplay.  And tough as nails (for me anyway).


----------



## ssoccerh (Jun 28, 2007)

rolling thunder 2 was great

and comix zone was one of my favorites


----------



## KaliKot (Aug 23, 2007)

yeah rolling thunder series was great..

Are you sure about that list on the frontpage? KOF 98 for Genesis?????

And where's yuyu hakusho? Oh cmon that was easily the best 16 bit fighter ever


----------



## assassda (Aug 23, 2007)

Forgotten Worlds!!!!

also Sonic 2


----------



## dunderhead (Aug 23, 2007)

Hard Drivin'
Ecco the Dolphin
Ecco: The Tides of Time
Phantasy Star IV (highly recommended)
Sonic the Hedgehog 1, 2, and 3
Sonic and Knuckles
Sonic Spinball
Road Rash II


----------



## Strider (Aug 23, 2007)

Some of those 'essentials' are really really crap, however to add something; without it NO Genesis list is complete:

*Thunder Force IV*


----------



## STuPiD (Aug 24, 2007)

Outrun only!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2007)

Toejam & Earl


----------



## angelwizard (Aug 25, 2007)

Gunstar Heroes FTW played for hours hours hours hours... and the sonic games too.

Vectorman I & II are very good too, and had a game about a surfer who lost his board, and have to go on jungle to find the pieces, lol that game was great.

Ristar, Coolspot , Golden Axe series, Battle Knuckle (Streets of Rage) series, Mortal Kombat 1 (oh yes , Sega pwned Nintendo with this version ), Road Rash III.

oh good times that wont come back... they need to make a huge compilation in one DVD someday ; o ;


----------



## King Zargo (Dec 27, 2007)

Alien Soldier
Altered Beast
Bubsy in Claws Encounters of the Furred Kind
Comix Zone
Columns
Crusader of Centy
Eternal Champions
Golden Axe
Gunstar Heroes
Lotus 2 RECS
Mega Man: The Wily Wars
Mortal Kombat
Mortal Kombat II
Mortal Kombat 3/ Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3
Revenge of Shinobi
Rock N' Roll Racing
Shinobi III: Return of the Ninja Master
Sonic the Hedgehog
Sonic the Hedgehog 2
Sonic the Hedgehog 3
Street Fighter 2: Champion Edition
Streets of Rage
Super Street Fighter II
TaleSpin
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: The Hyperstone Heist
T2: The Arcade Game

List of nostalgia. I love them all.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 27, 2007)

gauntlet 4 thats all i really need 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 revenge of shinobi dr robotnik mean bean machine, jurassic park the lost world 2 player, space harrier. mickey mouse castle of illusion/world of illusion, micro machines multiplayer, but still gauntlet 4 is my top megadrive game, i spent hours on that game as a kid and even play it now occasionally.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 28, 2007)

PGA Tour Golf 3
Side Pocket
Contra Hard Corps
Beavis And Butthead
Star Wars 32x
Virtua Racing 32x
Dr Robotniks Mean Bean Machine
Alien 3
Soliel
Buck Rogers : Countdown To Doomsday (One of the best RPGs)
Castlevania : Bloodlines
NBA Jam : Tournament Edition
ESwat
Powermonger
Hardwired (It's only a beta pre-release but it's great if you can find it)
Lethal Enforcers
Micky Mouse Castle Of Illusion
Strider
Micro Machines 2
Midnight Resistance
Rolling Thunder 2
Rolling Thunder 3
Speedball 2
Splatterhouse 3
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles : The Hyperstone Heist
Urban Strike


----------



## usmagen (Jan 9, 2008)

herzog zwei definitely rulez!


----------



## dcgrimes (Jan 27, 2008)

Cosmic Spacehead was quite an experience. Highly recommended.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 6, 2008)

Quackshot
Decap Attack

Two excellent Genesis games.. not on the list :/


----------



## KaliKot (Mar 23, 2008)

Bare Knuckle 3 needs to be on the list

and I MEAN Bare Knuckle 3 not Streets of Rage 3 since its a butchered version of Bare Knuckle 3


----------



## utz030303 (Mar 28, 2008)

ALEX KIDD IS A MUST!!
It was Sega's unofficial mascot before Sonic.

Agree with previous post, list Bare Knuckle 3 instead of Streets of Rage 3.


----------



## walkearth (Apr 8, 2008)

You forgot one of the best games out there!!!
PULSEMAN  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's amazing, try it!


----------



## tomqman (May 20, 2008)

cool spot and mic & mac global gladiators  ftw


----------



## silverspoon (May 31, 2008)

Please also add Tiny Toon Adventures: Buster's Hidden Treasure. 
This is one of the best platformers I have played as a kid. The graphics are good and Bugs move so fast, a lot like Sonic.


----------



## Little (Jun 4, 2008)

Aladdin
Mickey Mouse - Castle of illusion
Mickey Mouse - World of illusion
Quackshot
Lemmings
Wiz 'N' Liz


----------



## walkearth (Jun 25, 2008)

Noooooooo! You all forgot *Pulseman*


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jun 25, 2008)

walkearth said:
			
		

> Noooooooo! You all forgot *Pulseman*



i was goin to say that

but anyway its a great game. Its what gamefreack did before pokemon


----------



## CeePhour (Jul 5, 2008)

ToeJam & Earl (1, not 2)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MERCS


----------



## gbaguy (Aug 6, 2008)

No one liked Thunderforce III??  I loooved that game.. played it for many hours.  Super music tracks -- I fell in love with the tracks!  Thunderforce II was okay.. but I didn't like the top-scrolling.  Thunderforce IV was very good too but it was very hard (for me)!  Phelios was a good shooter too.

Oh, another game I really enjoyed was Out Of This World.  Also Sword of Vermilion.. pretty long RPG, great music!

My other favourites are already mentioned.. Phantasy Star, Gunstar Heroes, Sonic games, etc.


----------



## The rate of noth (Oct 4, 2008)

Mega Man The Wily Wars. It's simply a remake of Megamans 1, 2 and 3, but with a 16bit facelift.


----------



## granville (Oct 4, 2008)

Sparkster. It's the sequel of Rocket Knight Adventures. I find it a very fun sequel that is overshadowed by the first game!


----------



## Hillsy_ (Oct 5, 2008)

+1 for these from me;

Sparkster
Streets of Rage 2
Desert Strike
Rolling Thunder 2
Comix Zone


----------



## Torrunt (Oct 6, 2008)

Sonic Series
Battletoads and Double Dragon
Aladdin
Zombies Ate My Neighbors
Ristar

*Edit:*

Cool Spot


----------



## c2ironfist (Oct 7, 2008)

OMG where is Wonder Boy In Monster World???


----------



## Legobot (Dec 21, 2008)

lemmings was pretty fun i just wasnt very good at it when i was younger


----------



## SirTempest (Feb 6, 2009)

i think the best games were:
Micro machines turbo tournament 96
Earthworm Jim
Sonic the Hedgehog 2


----------



## Master Mo (Feb 6, 2009)

Wonderboy in Monster World!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Everything else was already mentioned a few times I guess


----------



## WhySoSerious70 (Sep 26, 2009)

I vote Shadow Run.


----------



## dombeef (Oct 12, 2009)

+1000
For Bomberman!
the 2 player is great


----------



## eSPy (Nov 2, 2009)

never see this game on any lists: Mega Bomberman 
i remember playing this game to death!  and that was before i got a multitap! really great bomberman game.

also: Comix Zone, Sonic 2, road rash, MK II, NBA Jam Tournament Edition (liked it better on SNES though...even though i never owned it),     Virtua Racing  (cool just for the fact that it could run on a genesis)


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 9, 2010)

Rolo to the Rescue.
If you haven't played it yet, well, you haven't lived!


----------



## Bitbyte (Mar 30, 2010)

Takeshi is going to update this list as well


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2010)

The list is updated and the new topic can be found at: [Essentials] Genesis / Mega Drive *NEW*


----------

